# Can't Boot/Install Windows 7 BSoD STOP 0x0000005c error



## phatinc (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi,
I seem to be having difficulties installing Windows 7 on my computer. I had left my computer on to go to work, after I came back, I found that my computer froze (mouse still moved however everything else was frozen).
So I did a hard reset and now when I try to boot up, it displays the
STOP 0x000005c error
STOP: 0x0000005c(0x0000010B, 0x00000003,0x00000000,0x00000000) on a blue screen.

Even if I try and insert my Windows 7 disc to reinstall or to do a repair, it displays the error.

I have tried removing most parts from the computer (new DVDROM, new CPU, HDD, removed both sticks of ram and tested both of them, removed my video card) and nothing seems to work! I plan on changing the motherboard tomorrow but would rather not resort to that.

I've done a quick scan on google but the help were all very vague or they were a dead end.

Please help!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

You sure it is a 5C and not C5?

Its some sort of a HAL error, hardware related.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms819234.aspx

Usually it is either a need for a bios update, or the motherboard is simply too old for W7.

.

.


----------



## phatinc (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply,

Yes I was certain that it was 5c and not c5, but again thanks for your help.

In the end the problem was with the motherboard, so after I switched that the problem went away.


----------

